# Sewer cleaning.. rates?



## PeckPlumbing

Im not sure if this really goes here or not... more or less business question.

Well, The question is about rates on mainline cleaning. I know it varies quite a bit depending on the region. 

A little background:

Anyways, Our company doesn't do very much drain cleaning. Maybe 4 calls a week. Sometimes after we do a repair on a line (ie: kitchen or lav) we see its plugged and then clean it out as I'm sure many of you do..

But recently we have done some main line cleaning.. usually when someone calls and they don't know where the water is coming from in the basement (backed up floor drain tied in to the main in the basement). Alright, so we will clean the main out. 

To the question:

I would like to get into more drain cleaning, but heres the thing. We have standard 3/8 machines on the trucks for kitchen and lavatory stuff, and ridgid K60 for some light main stuff. No cameras, jetter, or locator. 

Other companies in town... charging 111 dollars for clearing a main line, attempting to clear a kitchen, and running a camera down the line. I really am stressing about this. How is this possible to make any money? Is this normal to anyone?

I just find it hard to invest 15k in new drain stuff to charge this low.. what do you guys think? Our main line cleaning right now usually runs out to about $200...


----------



## Nayman's Drain

With that kind of rate, I would have starved before I even opened shop.

I do mains for 260 (my dollar is worth more than yours), 15 for shop supply and 5% tax. I average 1 or 2 call a day. Not spectacular, but not bad for my trading area of 100,000 spread over 1200 sq. miles.
IF you're doing it because everyone else is, maybe rethink why you wanna do it.
And investing that heavy right off the hop could conceivably cripple the other part of the business you have built from scratch.

Cam work starts at 300, 350 if you want a DVD burned.
Again, think & rethink. Cost versus recoup.
If you charge too low, you'll wear your equipment out without making it pay for you. And I always believed that the equipment should pay for itself AND turn me a profit, so that after some time, it turns profit only.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Plumber Jim

I have no idea how they can get by with just $111 for a mainline. It must be a teaser then charge them more for something else or try to sell everyone a new sewer line.


----------



## timplmbr

here is what we charge in east tn...

175-----main sewer from accesable c/o
135 ----clear branch drain ( removing trap)
280-----camera/ add 30 for dvd or tape
190 ----per hour jetter/ min 2 hrs


----------



## PeckPlumbing

Plumber Jim said:


> I have no idea how they can get by with just $111 for a mainline. It must be a teaser then charge them more for something else or try to sell everyone a new sewer line.


Yeah, I am not sure.. but we do refer work to this company, and when we followed up, the customer said the bill was only 111 and some change.. I was shocked.

Mainly because I am tired of referring mainline work to other companies. 

Another thing to, you don't have to be a licensed plumber in washington state to have a drain cleaning business.


----------



## Plumber Jim

PeckPlumbing said:


> Yeah, I am not sure.. but we do refer work to this company, and when we followed up, the customer said the bill was only 111 and some change.. I was shocked.
> 
> Mainly because I am tired of referring mainline work to other companies.
> 
> Another thing to, you don't have to be a licensed plumber in washington state to have a drain cleaning business.



wow. I could never survive charging $111 for a mainline. is that flatrate or first hour or?

We have some of those $99 guys here but i have been in places they have worked in and they try to sell sewer lines etc. it's a scam.


----------



## PeckPlumbing

timplmbr said:


> here is what we charge in east tn...
> 
> 175-----main sewer from accesable c/o
> 135 ----clear branch drain ( removing trap)
> 280-----camera/ add 30 for dvd or tape
> 190 ----per hour jetter/ min 2 hrs


To me, those rates seem reasonable or 'normal' in my mind. Maybe there are too many guys short on work and under charging for this stuff now.


----------



## Redwood

Damn you guys are all cheap...

Can I sub work out to you?


----------



## easttexasplumb

Redwood said:


> Damn you guys are all cheap...
> 
> Can I sub work out to you?


 
My travel charge will more than make up the difference in what we charge.


----------



## AssTyme

There are $60.00 and $85.00 main line guys in my area. RR is charging $100.00 per hour down from $120.00 last year.


----------



## Plumber patt

The company I work for is 447.00$ for a mainline thru c/o and 678.00 for a snake and camera combo....rip off


----------



## Nayman's Drain

Plumber patt said:


> The company I work for is 447.00$ for a mainline thru c/o and 678.00 for a snake and camera combo....rip off


It might be a rip-off, but some guys will charge what the market will bear.
IF it won't, they eithr go tits up, or lower their rates.

I do a combo for 500, 50 off seperate ordered auger and cam.
People are fine with this.
I have even been asked if there was a mistake on th invoice, it seemed too low.


----------



## UnclogNH

$111.00 for a Main Line cleaning?? It costs me $25.00 just to drive to most of my jobs.
* I would be better off collecting welfare*. :yes:
How in the hell do you stay open with charging that? Gas, Tools, Shipping cables, Insurance, Feed your family etc. $275.00 here and were not the most expensive close but not the most. 
IMHO there are companies like that ruin it for everyone and force these prices making it harder for themselves.:wallbash:
I understand if you do full service plumbing and you do this as an add on to the over all bill is fine.
If your just doing drains you have to be* Retarded!:whistling2:*
*You will bust your balls for peanuts* and when you retire you will have nothing in the bank to show for all your hard work!


----------



## affordabledrain

Location, location,location. I am very cheap for my area. I am not the lowest priced guy. I am also not the highest priced guy. I am right in the middle.:thumbup:

I once ran a gag posting on CL. Saying I would do mains for 59 bucks. believe it or not some people called and said. I was still too pricey. GEEZ:furious::no:


----------



## user2090

Plumber patt said:


> The company I work for is 447.00$ for a mainline thru c/o and 678.00 for a snake and camera combo....rip off


Do you pay the business expenses?


----------



## Will

I think 125-175 for snaking through a cleanout is a fair price, but then again I get by on doing repairs under houses that no one wants to do. If all I did was drain cleaning then I'd be forced to charge more.


----------



## plbgbiz

Plumber patt said:


> The company I work for is 447.00$ for a mainline thru c/o and 678.00 for a snake and camera combo....rip off


The only thing that would make that a "rip off" is if you do shoddy work.


----------



## Tommy plumber

$ 180.07 to cable a main line from an outside c.o.

But shouldn't this information be in the lounge?


----------



## tungsten plumb

Plumber patt said:


> The company I work for is 447.00$ for a mainline thru c/o and 678.00 for a snake and camera combo....rip off


 I wish i could charge those rates :yes:


----------



## Redwood

Plumber patt said:


> The company I work for is 447.00$ for a mainline thru c/o and 678.00 for a snake and camera combo....rip off


Sounds like you need to either find confidence in what you are selling or, move on to a company that you don't feel is a rip off.:whistling2:

I will state that your rates are not too far off what our company charges.


----------



## Plumber patt

I guess I compare it too my old company which was half the price, as well as the fact the current company price to snake a kitchen sink or lav sink is also 447$ I feel that is too expensive as well, but I guess it also comes down to the market and where you live


----------



## Dun' Right

125 for sink/branch lines.
150 for Mainline with outside C/O. 
Stairs add $30
This covers the first 45 minutes. Any time after that is hourly $90/hr. Doesn't matter if I'm over 15 mins or 59 mins. 

Root's usually get me 240 from outside c/o, 270 with stairs. 
I can usually get a soft clog w/in the 45 min's main or branch. 

Camera with dvd $300

That being said, I don't do alot of drain/sewer cleaning in my area. Hacks advertise any drain for $99. And RR does camera with dvd for $150 in my area. 

My only sell point is that I'm a licensed master plumber, and the other guy is a handi hack. 

Whenever I have a customer question my price, I ask them if they want the job "Dun' Right!"

I don't sell my price, I sell the job. I pick up/throw away any roots i pull back, and don't leave them on their basement floor/yard. I chat with them for 10 minutes or so after the bill's filled out to make sure they are happy with the work, and answer any questions they may have. 

My customers have a 80% call back rate, and they all tell other people. I don't need to match the price. They already want me when they call. 

You get what you pay for. I'm not going to lower my prices or match any company's price. If you want me to mess with your poo, you gotta pay my rates. If not, call the hack then call me to fix it when he's done.


----------



## AssTyme

PeckPlumbing said:


> I would like to get into more drain cleaning, but heres the thing. We have standard 3/8 machines on the trucks for kitchen and lavatory stuff, and ridgid K60 for some light main stuff.




No need to worry the K-60 can open any line :laughing:


----------



## Kentheplumber

My company runs any drain for 119.00 per hr. or 100' of cable, which ever comes first,from an accessable cleanout. over 100' doubles the rate.
Roof downs for 238 per hr. 
Mini jetting is 185 per hr. Jetting with the harben trailer will run you 775.00 for 3 hrs. 185 per hr after that.
for crawl spaces and other difficult access points the tech is pretty much allowed to make up their own prices.


----------



## U666A

affordabledrain said:


> Location, location,location. I am very cheap for my area. I am not the lowest priced guy. I am also not the highest priced guy. I am right in the middle.:thumbup:
> 
> I once ran a gag posting on CL. Saying I would do mains for 59 bucks. believe it or not some people called and said. I was still too pricey. GEEZ:furious::no:


Wow... That is one "affordable drain..."

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## breid1903

i've had drums, sectionals, drums and now k-60. i have never had a drain that i could not open unless pipe was completely gone. i've even opened some of those. was able to drill through. what i will tell you is that some have taken a little longer than the 10 or 15 minute jobs that i hear people braggin on. lol. i would still have a drum if my jobs here were drum friendly. then again maybe not. lol. who cares. breid...................:rockon:


----------



## pipe doc

we are 130.00 1st hr for branch drains 260.00 per hr mains .300.00 per hr for jetting. most have a 2 hr min.


----------



## Plumbducky

We are at 158 for the first hour plus a 100 machine charge, then 113 per hour after the first hour. I think we are more expensive than most in the area but we are a licensed plumber out on site and can fix it all legally.


----------



## user2090

It is depressing to see how much other companies are charging. Due to competition I could charge upwards of 175.00, but it wouldn't go over well. 

Company I used to work for charges 150.00 for up to two hours, regardless of conditions and access. The only time there is extra is for pulling a toilet or going over two hours, then it's 55.00 an hour.


----------



## UnclogNH

Were $275.00 for mains first hour includes fuel $50.00 per 1/2 hour after
Smaller drains flat rate $175.00
Toilet blockage $125.00
Camera first hour $275.00 
If I found out what my competition is charging if it's more I'm raising my rates. I'll compete with service and a smile not being cheaper to do the same work.


----------



## smoldrn

I'll do a average main w/co for $180. KS or wm with small machine-$150.
Auger wc or tub drain-$95.
We have a new CL hacker who is located 70 miles away & he says he'll snake a wc for $55, total for the job.


----------



## Kevan

I'm cheap. Reeeeeeeeal cheap. But I work alone and keep my overhead down at rock bottom. It pays the bills, including putting three kids through college. I've never advertised and I've never sat around during a slow time, such as I've seen lamented on this forum so many times. The consistent work helps to compensate for the low prices.

This business model of mine is unique to me and probably of no use to any readers here.

From what I've seen of the Memphis market, I advise against plumbing shops getting into drains. Again and again I've seen master plumbers who could build a mall or a skyscraper wasting their time fighting with a drain that I could have corrected in one-tenth the time back in the day when I didn't even know which end of the torch to hold when soldering. Drain cleaning is its own little world. If you aren't set up for it, if you don't have extensive experience in solving difficult drain problems, _if_ _you don't have the patience, _you won't be as effective as guys like me and you'll have to charge a lot to make a go of it.

And then it's likely that you'll have slow times and we'll read about it here.


----------



## suzie

smoldrn said:


> I'll do a average main w/co for $180. KS or wm with small machine-$150.
> Auger wc or tub drain-$95.
> We have a new CL hacker who is located 70 miles away & he says he'll snake a wc for $55, total for the job.


 
He's in the hole before he jumps in his truck....money wise I mean:laughing:


----------



## petebee50

I'm in Alabama here our company charges $764.94 for a main line from c/o. I know that seems high , but we always run a 4" double cutter both directions from cleanout. We also are the only company that does pipe bursting,drain relining,and potable relining. Which drives up our expense above tbe normal company.


----------



## Chris0117

man im glad i dont live where all you guys do, i couldnt afford it. the company i work charges 78 an hour and 15 for the machine so its only 93, and thats about what every other company in town charges. we are the biggest service company around and we do good with our rates


----------



## Plumber Jim

petebee50 said:


> I'm in Alabama here our company charges $764.94 for a main line from c/o. I know that seems high , but we always run a 4" double cutter both directions from cleanout. We also are the only company that does pipe bursting,drain relining,and potable relining. Which drives up our expense above tbe normal company.


So, how does that potable relining work?


----------



## Pipe Rat

PJ he may be talking about relining water mains. They have been done in my area.


----------



## petebee50

No actually we are just now interested in lining water mains. What we now reline is residential water systems hot or cold or both. We use a liquid potable approved epoxy polymer which we inject through the system sealing the leak and potential leaks. The process is more involved than descibed, but we're in and out in 24 hrs in most cases.


----------



## SewerRatz

petebee50 said:


> No actually we are just now interested in lining water mains. What we now reline is residential water systems hot or cold or both. We use a liquid potable approved epoxy polymer which we inject through the system sealing the leak and potential leaks. The process is more involved than descibed, but we're in and out in 24 hrs in most cases.


I looked into getting into this years ago. But the set up fee and becoming a franchise turned me off.


----------



## PeckPlumbing

petebee50 said:


> No actually we are just now interested in lining water mains. What we now reline is residential water systems hot or cold or both. We use a liquid potable approved epoxy polymer which we inject through the system sealing the leak and potential leaks. The process is more involved than descibed, but we're in and out in 24 hrs in most cases.


Hijack!  I would like to know more about the process! I have read about it, but thats all. 


Anyways, I have been reading the posts to the thread. We have been really busy so I haven't had much time to post.

For the time being, I think we are going to refrain from going into more drain cleaning work. It would just take too long to regain our initial investment. With the rates around here, they are just too low and too many other 'drain companies' here in town. Thanks guys for the feedback!


----------



## petebee50

I read alot of post on this site and resond rarjy.But one observation I have seen here and also locally is : most companies are more intterested in getting in and out quickly as possible to get to that next job. Most customers have more than the problem they called about, some know it some don't. If you spend an additional 30 to 45 minutes doing a walk through.....with their permission of course you can sell benificial services or products.Yep I said the nasty word SELL. Wheather you want to admit it every time you bid a job your selling yourself and the company.But thats not the subject of this thread.You can't not afford to offer sewer and drain cleaning services in todays market. If you stay a one dimensional company those that offer full service will usually win out.Look at the RR 's the mr r..ters. They were drain companies that went into plumbing good luck because they saw they were giving away work to others. As i've seen customers will eventually saywhy should I call him when this guy can do it all,and usually save money in the process.For our company drain work has open doors that would have otherwise been closed to us.When we have to we subcontract the work out handling all the details....and we retain the customer. Good luck


----------



## waldrop

Most of our customers don't want to pay the $125 to get them flowing much less fix the problem they have . But you can do a walk thur if money is not a issue, I find that if money not a concern they will already have several tasks for you to complete When you arrive.


petebee50 said:


> I read alot of post on this site and resond rarjy.But one observation I have seen here and also locally is : most companies are more intterested in getting in and out quickly as possible to get to that next job. Most customers have more than the problem they called about, some know it some don't. If you spend an additional 30 to 45 minutes doing a walk through.....with their permission of course you can sell benificial services or products.Yep I said the nasty word SELL. Wheather you want to admit it every time you bid a job your selling yourself and the company.But thats not the subject of this thread.You can't not afford to offer sewer and drain cleaning services in todays market. If you stay a one dimensional company those that offer full service will usually win out.Look at the RR 's the mr r..ters. They were drain companies that went into plumbing good luck because they saw they were giving away work to others. As i've seen customers will eventually saywhy should I call him when this guy can do it all,and usually save money in the process.For our company drain work has open doors that would have otherwise been closed to us.When we have to we subcontract the work out handling all the details....and we retain the customer. Good luck


----------



## PeckPlumbing

petebee50 said:


> I read alot of post on this site and resond rarjy.But one observation I have seen here and also locally is : most companies are more intterested in getting in and out quickly as possible to get to that next job. Most customers have more than the problem they called about, some know it some don't. If you spend an additional 30 to 45 minutes doing a walk through.....with their permission of course you can sell benificial services or products.Yep I said the nasty word SELL. Wheather you want to admit it every time you bid a job your selling yourself and the company.But thats not the subject of this thread.You can't not afford to offer sewer and drain cleaning services in todays market. If you stay a one dimensional company those that offer full service will usually win out.Look at the RR 's the mr r..ters. They were drain companies that went into plumbing good luck because they saw they were giving away work to others. As i've seen customers will eventually saywhy should I call him when this guy can do it all,and usually save money in the process.For our company drain work has open doors that would have otherwise been closed to us.When we have to we subcontract the work out handling all the details....and we retain the customer. Good luck



I agree with 'selling' or pointing out obvious items that need attention to the customer. Always asking 'is there anything else you want looked at?'. 

We have customers who used the franchise companies for drain work, even our commercial accounts use someone like that. They call us for all repairs... 

I think even tomorrow if we bought a trailer jetter, cams, etc etc.. there would probably be some jobs I would be uncomfortable with, and it would take me all day to do... My drain cleaning experience is limited. I guess It would make more sense if we had the call volume of drain requests to support a full time drain cleaner guy. Then we could buy all the goodies for that truck. :thumbsup:


----------



## PlumbRob7

Seems like drain maintenance has potential for a very sucessfull business... My question is about cam inspections.. Are they required before a drain cleaning to prevent damage to the cable or for choice a cable?? Why would a homeowner pay for an inspection prior drain clean?


----------



## Nayman's Drain

PlumbRob7 said:


> Seems like drain maintenance has potential for a very sucessfull business... My question is about cam inspections.. Are they required before a drain cleaning to prevent damage to the cable or for choice a cable?? Why would a homeowner pay for an inspection prior drain clean?


No, they're not required. You'll only get as far as the first good size rootball anyways. A cam after however, will show you & the HO how good a job you did. I try to sell the cam after as a package deal, so that the HO can see what kind of shape his line is in, and what it's made out of.
Whereas I sell a rodding job for 260, and a cam for 300 w/o a DVD, I offer both for 500, a 60 saving. They HAVE to be done the same day tho. Offer expires the second I leave. Burning a DVD still costs 50.


----------



## Tommy plumber

PlumbRob7 said:


> Seems like drain maintenance has potential for a very sucessfull business... My question is about cam inspections.. Are they required before a drain cleaning to prevent damage to the cable or for choice a cable?? Why would a homeowner pay for an inspection prior drain clean?


 



If you have the money to buy a large jetter, the one that you have to tow behind your truck, you can jet some big commercial lines and make good money. Malls, strip malls, commercial properties, etc.


----------



## Redwood

PlumbRob7 said:


> Seems like drain maintenance has potential for a very sucessfull business... *My question is about cam inspections.. Are they required before a drain cleaning to prevent damage to the cable or for choice a cable?? Why would a homeowner pay for an inspection prior drain clean?*


What are you going to see in a stopped up line prior to cleaning? :whistling2:

We always Cam after jetting to demonstrate the superior cleaning provided.

We also try to inspect as many cabled lines as possible, they usually stopped up for a reason!


----------



## Will

I always camera after cleaning a line. I've haven't be charging for it either(other than my time). I've only had my camera for alittle over a month now and it has generated close to 2K worth a repairs so far since I've be doing free inspections. There is usually a reason the line backed up.


----------



## Redwood

Will said:


> I always camera after cleaning a line. I've haven't be charging for it either(other than my time). I've only had my camera for alittle over a month now and it has generated close to 2K worth a repairs so far since I've be doing free inspections. There is usually a reason the line backed up.


Free camera inspections are always worth it...
If not for your own peace of mind that you cleaned the line well, then for the additional sales it generates for line repairs. :thumbup:

Will, It sounds like your camera is well on its way to paying for itself! :thumbup:

How easy have you found it to sell line repairs when the customer can see the problem with their own eyes?

One of the things I love to do is have the customer watch as I camera the line. I position the monitor where both the customer and I have a good view.

I then tell them that the camera is simple and there is no rocket science involved in the inspection. I tell them that the line should appear to be like a tube style water fun ride at an amusement park where they are riding along through the pipe with smooth transitions, no jagged edges, abrupt transitions, and nothing except smooth pipes where you won't go underwater. I also say that when something is seen out of the ordinary that it sometimes takes a little figuring out exactly what it is that they are seeing but whatever I manage to figure out they are seeing should make complete sense when they look at it.

They are then fully trained and ready to inspect! I tell them go ahead and watch as I push the camera out. I tell them that I just try to get the cam pushed out and look at the line closely as I pull it back.

This technique allows the customer to discover their own problem! :thumbup:

They have just sold themselves that something is wrong. Initially they see the pipe and it is just like I said it would be. Then along comes the defect standing out like a sore thumb! "What the heck is that!"

Time to stop and take a close look...

Oh that is roots coming in and that jaged thing is a piece of broken vitrified clay pipe extending into the line. See the edge of the clay pipe etc...

The job has just been sold by the customer themselves!

The next thing they want to hear is what you need to do to fix the problem and a price to do the work. You actually have to slow them down so you can inspect the rest of the line and see everything that may be needed. :thumbup:

Can't beat it for a sales tool! When you get the customer involved with selling themselves the results are phenomenal!


----------



## Will

I did a repair the other day on a pvc sewer line that was clogged. I figured I cleared the line pretty well, but I kept getting hung up on something 40 foot down the line. Sent the camera down, and saw that a 1/16th bend had a 1/4" wide crack going up from the bottom to the top. That was a easy repair to sell. Wouldn't of be able to convence the home owner or even of know what needed to be done without the camera.


----------



## robwilliams

plbgbiz said:


> The only thing that would make that a "rip off" is if you do shoddy work.


Ditto, My motto is, "Cheap work is not good, and Good work is not cheap" I have lived by those words for 35 years. I am new here but after reading everyone's posts, I had to throw in my thoughts. I charge what I think I need to charge to pay the bills. If customers find someone cheaper, working out of the trunk of their car, good for them. They will end up calling the professional at some point, when the guy working out of his car screws something up and the customer finds out he has no insurance.


----------



## Jacky1eye

First off, it's the $111.00 OPPORTUNITY call! With the $15K - 20K investment in sewer camera, locator, small jetter and sewer machines, you have an opportunity to sell sewer lines. Preferably trench-less sewer lines by pipe bursting methods. Once you gain the customers trust and explain the problem with your new high tech equipment, there is a good chance that $111.00 will turn into 4, 5, 6K or more. The first year find a pipe bursting outfit that works exclusively for plumbers in unmarked trucks if you don't have the 50K to invest in bursting equipment. Around here you can find them for $15 a ft. w/ 30' minimum. We charge $85. ft. plus excavation. If you do it right, you should be able to pull 500K plus in sewer replacements your first year. Next year you can buy your own equipment!


----------



## Redwood

smoldrn said:


> We have a new CL hacker who is located 70 miles away & he says he'll snake a wc for $55, total for the job.


So what is your point? Should that have any bearing on what you charge? :whistling2:


----------



## Hydronicplumber

PeckPlumbing said:


> Im not sure if this really goes here or not... more or less business question.
> 
> Well, The question is about rates on mainline cleaning. I know it varies quite a bit depending on the region.
> 
> A little background:
> 
> Anyways, Our company doesn't do very much drain cleaning. Maybe 4 calls a week. Sometimes after we do a repair on a line (ie: kitchen or lav) we see its plugged and then clean it out as I'm sure many of you do..
> 
> But recently we have done some main line cleaning.. usually when someone calls and they don't know where the water is coming from in the basement (backed up floor drain tied in to the main in the basement). Alright, so we will clean the main out.
> 
> To the question:
> 
> I would like to get into more drain cleaning, but heres the thing. We have standard 3/8 machines on the trucks for kitchen and lavatory stuff, and ridgid K60 for some light main stuff. No cameras, jetter, or locator.
> 
> Other companies in town... charging 111 dollars for clearing a main line, attempting to clear a kitchen, and running a camera down the line. I really am stressing about this. How is this possible to make any money? Is this normal to anyone?
> 
> I just find it hard to invest 15k in new drain stuff to charge this low.. what do you guys think? Our main line cleaning right now usually runs out to about $200...


It's subject to your are for instance I am in the washington dc area going rate for a mainline is $865.00


----------



## plumb nutz

Hydronicplumber said:


> It's subject to your are for instance I am in the washington dc area going rate for a mainline is $865.00


So am I, we do it for a third of that price most of the time. We just use the good ol'happy machine (k1500) and have no issues most of the time. If the needs to be cameraed or netted we call another company for that. It's a mutual thing, they help us we help them...


----------



## amramonfernande

With regards to the price. I often say that you are not paying for the work but for the service. Not the job that is done but the experience you gained in making sure you do the right job.


----------



## Tommy plumber

amramonfernande said:


> With regards to the price. I often say that you are not paying for the work but for the service. Not the job that is done but the experience you gained in making sure you do the right job.


 




Please post us an intro in the introduction section. We'd like to know, where you live/work, type of work you specialize in, etc.


----------



## DesertOkie

We charge 75 for 2" and 90 for mains. Before I moved here it was more than double that and that was with RR. Do most of the RR go cheap? You guys seem to have issues with them, I do too but that was with the a-holes I worked for. For the most part before a mgt change they were pretty fair priced and honest.


----------



## AssTyme

DesertOkie said:


> We charge 75 for 2" and 90 for mains. Before I moved here it was more than double that and that was with RR. Do most of the RR go cheap? You guys seem to have issues with them, I do too but that was with the a-holes I worked for. For the most part before a mgt change they were pretty fair priced and honest.




They charge $110.00 per hour in my area.


----------



## AmericanJetting

AssTyme said:


> They charge $110.00 per hour in my area.


They are flat-rate in my area. Before I quit in '05, it was $140.95 for sinks & tubs. Mains would vary depending on entry point. Outside clean-out was $140.95. From a pulled toilet was $211.95. Toilet auger was $90.95. I'm sure their prices have gone up quite a bit since then. That's about all I remember.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Makes me wonder why some of you guys get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## sikxsevn

AmericanJetting said:


> They are flat-rate in my area. Before I quit in '05, it was $140.95 for sinks & tubs. Mains would vary depending on entry point. Outside clean-out was $140.95. From a pulled toilet was $211.95. Toilet auger was $90.95. I'm sure their prices have gone up quite a bit since then. That's about all I remember.


Our rates are about double that


----------



## AmericanJetting

RealLivePlumber said:


> Makes me wonder why some of you guys get out of bed in the morning.


Imagine doing that for 25% commission while paying for your own gas.


----------



## AssTyme

RealLivePlumber said:


> Makes me wonder why some of you guys get out of bed in the morning.




:blink:


----------

